# constipation relief with fibre?



## leeniepie (Jan 25, 2012)

since doing the FODMAP diet i have suffered more constipation, i think its because i used to eat bran cereal every day (still had constipation though).i have thought of increasing fibre in my diet but do not want to make things worse or cause more gas/ bloating, as i have this already.what is the best way?i have wondered about adding oatbran to my diet?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Oat bran or Rice bran may be options, or a low gas fiber supplement like citrucel. If you can eat more veggies that may also help with fiber. Unfortunately a lot of the fodmaps have not only fiber, but also compounds that in addition to being gassy help to hold more water in the stool. If it seems to be more of a dehydration issue than enough bulk issues you could try seeing if a small dose of an osmotic laxative that isn't gassy (like magnesium supplments) helps a bit as well as drinking more water.


----------



## Dreyfuss (Dec 19, 2011)

leeniepie said:


> since doing the FODMAP diet i have suffered more constipation, i think its because i used to eat bran cereal every day (still had constipation though).i have thought of increasing fibre in my diet but do not want to make things worse or cause more gas/ bloating, as i have this already.what is the best way?i have wondered about adding oatbran to my diet?


My stomach is too messed up to eat at this point. I just started taking two scoops of Konsyl which is pretty strong stuff.







Took Citrucel for a long time but it doesn't have as much fiber as Konsyl. Considering that nothing seems to be helping me, I don't know if my advice is worth much.


----------



## leeniepie (Jan 25, 2012)

sorry, i dont know what citrucel or konsyl are (im in the uk, dont think we have those brands here)my mum has ibs and has been given fybogel (physillum husk suppliment (sp?)) which is like drinking orange flavoured wheatabix - gross! and movicol (polyethylene glycol ) which still doent taste great but is better. it does create gas though i'd rather go diet based than keep taking laxitiives


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Then see if you tolerate oat bran or rice bran, or increase vegetables you can tolerate. Unfortunately a lot of the best diet remedies for constipation have FODMAPS because FODMAPS tend to loosen stools.I would avoid psyllium based fibers as they can be really gassy, not sure what other options are available in the UK.Cellulose (or derivitive of it) is what is in Citrucell, looked at boots site and found some ideas of things you might try.http://www.boots.com/en/Life-Plan-Fibre-Tablets-100-tablets_954430/I see they have Benefiber, but that is derived from wheat so not sure if that is OK or not.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Kathleen--thanks so much for your explanation of fodmap and c. this has been so helpful to me--explains why when i followed a strict fodmap diet, my c got worse.


----------



## Suncake (Nov 17, 2009)

annie7 said:


> Kathleen--thanks so much for your explanation of fodmap and c. this has been so helpful to me--explains why when i followed a strict fodmap diet, my c got worse.


What are you doing to alleviate constipation, assuming you're staying on FODMAP diet? I am on FODMAP too, but only a week now, haven't had a movement yet. Have eliminated coffee which i am sure is contgributing.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i am no longer eating a strict fodmap diet--i've resumed my regular diet which was always low in fodmap--over the years i just learned not to eat foods that made my gas worse.i have chronic c--slow transit constipation--as well as outlet problems. to manage the c, i take laxatives as advised by my gastro. sounds like i'll eventually be taking biofeedback lessons to help with some of the outlet problems (if insurance covers it)and oh yes--i definitely need my morning coffee to help me go!


----------



## RYANBOZ7 (Nov 4, 2009)

Konsyl is the best fiber hands down.I've tried them all.Go to ebay if your local stores don't carry it or Konsyl.com


----------



## Dreyfuss (Dec 19, 2011)

I agree with Ryanbozy. Do what you can to order Konsyl. Amazon.com, Ebay, online pharmacy. Don't go with any imitation brand. Spend the $20 if you have to. This is the only stuff that has been giving me some relief.


----------



## leeniepie (Jan 25, 2012)

thanks. my dr gave me laxido today which is basically the same as movicol, but told me to take 8 sachets a day for 3 days then 1-2 per day for 6 weeks and see how i go. dont like the thought of being on laxitives but havent had a BM for two and a half weeks now, so need to do something!


----------



## Jay Colon Hydrotherapist (Feb 10, 2012)

Please be awaire that after years fo reaserch I have come to the conclusion that bran causes constipation, fresh fruit, vedges, nuts and seeds are a much better option.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Jay perhaps wheat can cause YOU or those you know constipation.. but keep in mind we are all different. And some in fact can get Diarrhea from wheat. So try to remember everyone is different and two people RARELY respond exactly the same to one thing.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes we are all different. all those fiber supplements--konsyl, metamucil etc--just made my c worse. i found i do best with what jay suggested--fresh fruit, veggies, nuts. we all have to experiment to find out what works for us. and sometimes what works changes over time. glad to hear konsyl is helping some...


----------



## leeniepie (Jan 25, 2012)

wheat causes me gas and bloating, hence the idea of oatbran. some people have said that oats themselves are constipating, yet they are full of solube fibre, which most ibs guides say is a good thing to keep you reglar. it makes things so confusing. i eat lots of veg, less fruit (found it made ibs worse if ate more than 2 portions a day), and cant eat nuts or seeds without getting bad effects. a lot of ppl recommend flax seeds for constipation, but i darent try them because of my previous bad reaction to seeds


----------



## JuanitaFrapp (Jul 25, 2013)

Fiber: is an amazing rich food it is a Great choice to reduce constipation problem. Fiber is part of plant material that we cannot abstract. Fiber is helpful for constipation because its serves to both add bulk and softness to the stool. Additional to reduce the constipation problem try to drink prune juice and 2-3 liters of water per day. Be active in physical exercise it helps you a lot to reduce constipation problem.


----------



## Double Trouble (Apr 8, 2013)

I eat a bowl of oatmeal with 2 tsp.of ground flax seed in the morning along with 6 stewed apricots or prunes. A piece of fruit or raw carrots at lunch, and high fiber vegetable at dinner. Allowing 30 minutes every morning on the toilet to move my bowels has kept me constipation free for the last 2 1/2 years. I also make sure I drink lots of water through out the day as well.


----------



## Bing (Apr 15, 2013)

Soluble fiber.


----------

